# letro vrs whatever ON cycle



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 20, 2011)

ive been taking letro .25 mg ED on cycle and from what ive gathered this is the cream of the crop to reduce all side effects ...................... although especially on this site i dont ever see it talked about i see aromasin and arimidex or nolva watever and im just wondering why?

whats up


----------



## Hench (Mar 20, 2011)

Estro rebound buddy.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 23, 2011)

Hench said:


> Estro rebound buddy.


right.
i wonldnt call letro the cream of the crop...more like the nuclear bomb, its for when you need to kill ALL E in your body, why would you want to do that on cycle, unless youre highly prone to gyno?
exemestane seems like more of a crim de la crim because it binds to and deactivates estrogen so theres no chance for rebound. it also leaves a healthy amount of e in your body


----------



## mich29 (Mar 24, 2011)

femara aka letro is my fav ai. just don't go over board with dosing it and you should be goldern


----------

